# Moler Clay



## Aqua360 (5 May 2016)

Hi all,

while on the lookout for some cheap, attractive substrate for a low-tech tank, I stumbled on the thread shown below; with a link to the moler clay substrate product discussed in said thread.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/akadama-or-moler-clay.26690/

http://www.kaizenbonsai.com/fine-grain-moler-terramol-bonsai-soil

I just wondered if anyone could shed on any potential issues with using this before I order some? As far as I can tell, a light wash should hopefully remove some dust; but is then a case of not disturbing it, same as other substrates?

Thanks in advance,

Colin


----------



## Aqua360 (5 May 2016)

Ok i ordered it anyway, please don't start bashing the clay now


----------



## Alex J (5 May 2016)

I have just bought a 10 litre bag of the Tesco cat litter as discussed elsewhere on here, cost £3.50 .Took ages to get it running clear  , From what i can tell this product and the stuff you have bought are basically the same thing, Moler clay. Looks really nice, The only issue being that because it's so light it may get moved around in the flow path in your tank.


----------



## Aqua360 (5 May 2016)

Alex J said:


> I have just bought a 10 litre bag of the Tesco cat litter as discussed elsewhere on here, cost £3.50 .Took ages to get it running clear  , From what i can tell this product and the stuff you have bought are basically the same thing, Moler clay. Looks really nice, The only issue being that because it's so light it may get moved around in the flow path in your tank.



Hopefully it does alright after some time :/

It's going in a large corner tank, with poor flow; so in a way hopefully that disadvantage helps to not throw it around too much


----------



## Alex J (5 May 2016)

I'm also going to be using it on it's own after reading posts of other's mixing it with heavier substrates, which only end up underneath due to it being heavier than the moler clay, thus defeating the point of mixing it. good luck with your's


----------



## Aqua360 (5 May 2016)

Alex J said:


> I'm also going to be using it on it's own after reading posts of other's mixing it with heavier substrates, which only end up underneath due to it being heavier than the moler clay, thus defeating the point of mixing it. good luck with your's



yeah that's what I plan, it's only a low tech mine anyway; so not too fussed on substrate, just wanted something that looks good; with potential to store some nutrients.


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 May 2016)

if you can, get it in a big bucket of water now and flush it now and again until it goes into the tank.  I tried akadama once and it was dusty as hell. Moler clay is harder than akadama but I stick to soils now.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (5 May 2016)

for a low tech,  you can't go wrong.  I am using tesco kitty litter in a high tech,  stem plants do great, and in all honesty never had clouding issues.  I used a sift to clean it first time,  maintains its structure after 1.5 years.


----------



## Alex J (9 May 2016)

Just wanted to add that while it may be very cheap at £3.50 for 10 litres it's probably cost me £20 in water charges to get it to run clear


----------



## Aqua360 (9 May 2016)

Alex J said:


> Just wanted to add that while it may be very cheap at £3.50 for 10 litres it's probably cost me £20 in water charges to get it to run clear



I have just discovered this LOL


----------

